Ask HN: Who at a company gets to decide if a team is moving fast enough? - giffarage
======
pjmorris
I read 'Programmers At Work' early in my career. Gate's comment on a single
bug indicating that there may be many has always stuck with me...

"Before I sit down to code something, most of the instructions have already
run through my head. It’s not all laid out perfectly, and I do find myself
making changes, but all the good ideas have occurred to me before I actually
write the program. And if there is a bug in the thing, I feel pretty bad,
because if there’s one bug, it says your mental simulation is imperfect. And
once your mental simulation is imperfect, there might be thousands of bugs in
the program. I really hate it when I watch some people program and I don’t see
them thinking."

------
NotPaidToPost
The person the team works for and who pays for it.

Now, sometimes the problem is to make that person understand that it is not
possible to move faster and why.

------
x0hm
Ideally, the team.

In practice, management and above.

